# FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

*FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Ab heute ist die neue Version 29 da. Und das mit vielen Neuerungen und Veränderungen.

Wer Firefox bereits installiert hat, wird beim nächsten Start mit der neuen Oberfläche bekanntschaft machen.


Neben dem neuen Design, welches an ein schöneres Google Chrome erinnert (Australis-Oberfläche), ist nun aufgeräumter und etwas rundlicher gebaut.
Allerdings verschwindet der altbekannte "Firefox" Balken/Menü von oben links. Dafür hat man nun rechts oben ein neues Menü, welches stark an Googles-Website-Menü anlehnt.
Dazu kann man das Menü aber auch frei anpassen, insgesamt soll es übersichtlicher sein.
Desweiteren wird die Sync-Funktion weiter in den Vordergrund gedrängt.

Quelle:
Firefox 29 mit neuer Bedienoberfläche | heise online

Grüße und einen schönen Tag.


----------



## guss (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber der erste Eindruck ist gut  Vor allem wie die Lesezeichen jetzt angeordnet und verwaltet werden können, gefällt mir super.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*


Sieht zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, find aber dass die Websiten schneller geladen werden als noch mit v28.

und der Rechtsklick Bug auf der PCGH Website ist weg, der reagiert jetzt sofort und nicht erst nach mehr als 5 Klicks 

gehört zwar nicht hier hin, aber wenn man die Veröffentlichungsdaten von FF ansieht dürften wir in 2050 inetwa Firefox v 230 haben oder so ^^


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> gehört zwar nicht hier hin, aber wenn man die Veröffentlichungsdaten von FF ansieht dürften wir in 2050 inetwa Firefox v 230 haben oder so ^^


 
Klingt doch cool? 
Dann gibts für jedes 100er Update nen kostenloses FireFoxOS - Handy frei Haus und umsonst


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Wann kommt Firefox 29.01 raus?


----------



## derGronf (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Hinzugekommen ist die irre Ansicht der Entwickler, der Benutzer könne über das Verhalten seines Browsers nicht selbst bestimmen. Dafür ist die Oberfläche jetzt schön Bunt und jeder Volldepp kann an dem Aussehen rumbasteln. Wäre ja zu viel des Guten, wenn man sich diese Personas runterladen musste.

Die Config des Firefoxes wurde so stark beschnitten, das man nicht mal mehr die Tabposition verändern kann. Warum auch, hat ja bestimmt einen Sinn, das die oben sind. Selbst seine AddOns kann man nicht mehr so anordnen wir man es haben will. Werden jetzt dummerweise in einem zusammengefasst. Aber was solls, hauptsache Fortschritt oder wie man das nennen soll.

Leider gibt es keinerlei Alternativen zum Firefox, die nicht genauso schrottig sind.

Ich für meinen Teil halte wenig von diesen "Neuerungen". Microsoft hat es vor gemacht. Zwing dem Benutzer irgendwas auf. Entweder er will es oder wir rudern zurück.
Was wäre die Alternative? Vielleicht dem Benutzer die Freiheiten lassen, die man ihm in den Jahren zur Verfühgung gestellt hat! Aber dann kann die Generation Facebook ja nichts mehr damit anfangen. Also alles auf eine Linie bringen. Gleichheit bedeutet Freiheit. Schöne neue Weltanschauung.

derGronf


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Ooooohhhhh, bitte sagt mir wie ich die Tableiste wieder nach Unten bekomme, bitte !


PS:
Nein ich finde mich damit nicht ab das es jetzt oben ist !


----------



## Netboy (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Gelöscht


----------



## Atma (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Warum nennt man den Browser nicht in Chromefox oder so um? Sieht doch mittlerweile fast 1:1 aus wie Chrome. Vielleicht will man den Leuten auch einfach die Umgewöhnugsphase beim Wechsel von Firefox auf Chrome erleichtern. Ziemlich traurig was aus Mozilla und dessen Firefox geworden ist.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Viel zu voreilig installiert. Kanns ja nicht sein sowas. Verbraucht bei mir mehr Arbeitsspeicher wenn ich nur ein Fenster öffne als unter v28.
Zudem stürtzt der Browser unter v29 noch öfters ab, meistens wenn ich schon 3 Seiten offen habe reicht das. Kann mich erinnern an früher, da hat es FF nicht mal gejuckt wenn 10 Fenster a 5 Tabs offen waren -.-

Wieder v28 drauf, vielleicht beheben die die Probleme ja noch.

Nein danke, brauch ich nicht.

Edit: Da leb ich lieber mit dem Websiten Bug, oder ich werf wieder v26 drauf. 29 installier ich nich mehr.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Läuft bei mir auch gut,  Seiten laden tatsächlich etwas schneller. Das Scrollingverhalten hat sich auch m.E. gebessert.
Sieht auch nett aus, mit dem eleganten Bogen  (aktiver Tab).


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Läuft bei mir auch gut. Nur die Symbole der AddOn´s und die Lesezeichenliste (nicht die Leiste!) sind an einer ungewohnten Stelle.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



> Viel zu voreilig installiert. Kanns ja nicht sein sowas. Verbraucht bei  mir mehr Arbeitsspeicher wenn ich nur ein Fenster öffne als unter v28.
> Zudem stürtzt der Browser unter v29 noch öfters ab, meistens wenn ich  schon 3 Seiten offen habe reicht das. Kann mich erinnern an früher, da  hat es FF nicht mal gejuckt wenn 10 Fenster a 5 Tabs offen waren -.-


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hab 8 Tabs offen + diverse Desktoprogramme -> RAM Auslastung liegt bei 40%
Läuft bis jetzt stabil und ohne Probleme.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Netboy schrieb:


> Probiers damit
> Classic Theme Restorer (Customize Australis) - Download - CHIP


 

Mein Held des Tages, Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke !

Das ist aber echt erbärmlich das man dazu ein Addon benötigt, mit der Entscheidung hat Mozilla wirklich ins Klo gegriffen, dies haben sie sich sicher bei MS abgekupfert "Wenn es der Kunde nicht will, dann zwingt man es ihm auf", das sie nicht mal eine simple Entscheidungsfreiheit lassen, in Form von about:config, ist unter aller Sau, wer soetwas entscheidet gehört entlassen ! 

Es hat nur mehrere Minute gedauert bis ich das aussehen wieder wie vorher hatte, zu 99%, aber wenn Mozilla dahingehend nicht einlenkt, verärgern sie womöglich zu viele Nutzer.
Ich schreibe jetzt noch eine sehr kritisches Feedback an Mozilla, ich bin sauer


----------



## VikingGe (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Firefox landet hier erstmal so lange auf der Ignore-Liste von Pacman, bis die ganzen Addons, die ich hier habe, wieder funktionieren und ich auch mal Zeit hatte, das zu testen. Ich hab keine Lust auf Australis, und es hat schon einen Grund, warum ich solche Sachen wie AiOS, Ombinar etc. und das Oxygen-KDE-Theme installiert habe....


----------



## HanZ4000 (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Also ich muss sagen, dass die neue Version mir sehr gut gefällt:
1.) Die Optik wirkt frischer (Ist ja reine Geschmackssache).
2.) Er läuft stabiler (vor allem in Bezug auf Youtube und Flash), ich konnte auch noch keine Freezes erkennen.
3.) Die Ladezeiten sind gefühlt deutlich schneller.

Was will man mehr, gute Arbeit gemacht. 
Wem die Optik nicht gefällt, kann ja mithilfe von Addons immernoch in das Aussehen eingreifen. Das hebt den Firefox eben seit Jahren von der Konkurrenz ab: Die Anpassbarkeit. Deswegen bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass es ein Griff ins Klo ist, so wie die Entwicklungspolitik derzeit ist.

Zu der Chrome-Optik: Eventuell hat Mozilla erkannt, dass die Optik von Chrome den Menschen gefällt, schließlich ist Chrome eine sehr große Konkurrenz für Firefox. Damit könnten dann alte Kunde wieder zurück geholt werden.

Hochachtungsvoll
HanZ4000


----------



## VikingGe (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



> Eventuell hat Mozilla erkannt, dass die Optik von Chrome den Menschen gefällt, schließlich ist Chrome eine sehr große Konkurrenz für Firefox. Damit könnten dann alte Kunde wieder zurück geholt werden.


Glaube ich kaum. Das Hauptargument von Chrome-Fanboys waren eigentlich selten die runden Tabs oder überhaupt das UI (ich persönlich finde das auch ehrlich gesagt zum Weglaufen...), zumal man das beim FF immer schon mit ein paar Addons und Handgriffen anpassen konnte, sondern viel eher, dass der Browser eine Webseite drei Nanosekunden eher auf den Bildschirm bringt als andere Browser und dass Firefox sich ja angeblich ständig aufhängt und alle zwei Sekunden abstürzt.


----------



## butter_milch (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Öhm, jemand ne Ahnung, wo die Refresh- und Abbrechenbuttons hin sind? Ich hätte die gerne wieder. Und was sucht dieser blöde Stern neben meinem Lesezeichenmenü? 

Back to v28 - ich hasse nicht-optionale Änderungen


----------



## grenn-CB (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Also ich finde die neue Optik auch besser, zumindest gegenüber zu der ab Firefox 4, die bis 3.x genutzt worden ist fand ich aber noch ein wenig besser in Sachen Übersicht.


----------



## USAFALKE (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Lasst mich mal Ratten leute, Firefox 29 Friest bestimmt mehr Ram als allgemein schon oder?
Weist jemand wie der FF Progamiert ist?
Denn, wenn die es immer noch nicht hin bekommen haben. Es sauber zu schreiben ohne Problemen usw, dann Frist FF auf jeden fall weniger!

Ich kann mich gut erinnern die Goldene zeit von FF, wo sie Wirklich noch schneller war und vor allem Ram Schonender war 
Ich kann es mir leider nicht wirklich vorstellen, das die Leute von FF es mal hin bekommen haben ohne das Ram z.b. bei 2 GB schon alleine über 250.000 mb brauchen das geht doch mal Überhaupt nicht. 
Alleine schon der 28er Version war schon sehr schlecht gemacht, wenn man Überlegt wo es seine Tücken hat.

Aber so weit ich das weiß sind hier im Forum bestimmt Leute da, wo sie das FF selbst Optimieren ohne Schnick schnack usw.. 
P.S. Wie würde den die Config von FF 29 überhaupt aus sehen? Noch schlimmer als 27 und 28?


----------



## Sepulzera (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Der bereits genannte Begriff "Chromefox" beschreibt das komplette Update eigentlich sehr gut.
Ein Schelm wer denkt, dass das was mit Googles Einfluss zu tun haben könnte


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6385086 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber echt erbärmlich das man dazu ein Addon benötigt, mit der Entscheidung hat Mozilla wirklich ins Klo gegriffen, dies haben sie sich sicher bei MS abgekupfert "Wenn es der Kunde nicht will, dann zwingt man es ihm auf", das sie nicht mal eine simple Entscheidungsfreiheit lassen, in Form von about:config, ist unter aller Sau, wer soetwas entscheidet gehört entlassen !


 
Nach ein wenig probieren und angucken lebt die Version 28 wieder bei mir 
Ich hasse es auch, einfach so eine Änderung vor den Hals gesetzt zu kommen, aber nunja...
Mal gucken wann der gute sich wieder updaten will 

Edit: Erstmal Updates aus, mal gucken ob ich das alles so gut find...


----------



## USAFALKE (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Der bereits genannte Begriff "Chromefox" beschreibt das komplette Update eigentlich sehr gut.
> Ein Schelm wer denkt, dass das was mit Googles Einfluss zu tun haben könnte


 
Natürlich hat es was mit Google zu tun, damals gab es ein Bericht über FF und GG...
Die beiden sind Partner und GG möchte das FF mehr zur Chrom wird 
Ach und Werbungen sollten angeblich auch bald Erscheinen, Mitte im Browser von FF. Steht aber noch nicht genau Fest, ob sie es wirklich es machen oder nicht.

Und ein kleiner hinweiß, was Glaubt ihr den Wieso FF intrigierten Google Suchmaschine besitzt?


----------



## HanZ4000 (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Öhm, jemand ne Ahnung, wo die Refresh- und Abbrechenbuttons hin sind? Ich hätte die gerne wieder. Und was sucht dieser blöde Stern neben meinem Lesezeichenmenü?
> 
> Back to v28 - ich hasse nicht-optionale Änderungen


 
Der Refresh - Button befindet sich wie in der vorherigen Version auch Rechts von der Adressleiste. Während eine Seite aufbaut, ist dieser Button zugleich der Abbruchbutton.


----------



## USAFALKE (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Öhm, jemand ne Ahnung, wo die Refresh- und Abbrechenbuttons hin sind? Ich hätte die gerne wieder. Und was sucht dieser blöde Stern neben meinem Lesezeichenmenü?
> 
> Back to v28 - ich hasse nicht-optionale Änderungen


 
Das Stern ist nix Anderes wie bei Chrom genau so, das ist die eine Lesezeichen zu erstellen für Seite...


----------



## painleZ (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

trotzdem sieht FireFox deutlich besser aus und ist flotter, dafür gibs nen Daumen Hoch


----------



## robbe (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Netboy schrieb:


> Probiers damit
> Classic Theme Restorer (Customize Australis) - Download - CHIP


 
Sehr gut, jetzt fehlt mir in der Navigationsleiste nur noch der Aero-Hintergrund. Dazu find ich irgendwie keine Einstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Das war ja eine zweiminütige Begegnung der dritten Art.  Mehr Glück beim nächsten Versuch.
---
Was können diese abgerundeten tabs eigentlich besser?


			
				ΔΣΛ;6385086 schrieb:
			
		

> as ist aber echt erbärmlich das man dazu ein Addon benötigt, mit der Entscheidung hat Mozilla wirklich ins Klo gegriffen, dies haben sie sich sicher bei MS abgekupfert "Wenn es der Kunde nicht will, dann zwingt man es ihm auf"


 Das Erfolgsmodell setzt sich wohl durch.


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Also ich finde den FF 29 sehr gelungen.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist ebenfalls merklich besser geworden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Ich hätte das Menü zwar lieber wieder links, aber ansonsten gefällts mir ganz gut.
Ram verbrauch 300MB, ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt. 
Dafür ist er flotter. Also ich kann nicht nörgeln.

BTW: Leerer Ram = verschwendeter Ram!
Wenn ein Programm viel Ram nutzt, ist das erstmal nicht schlimm. Eher gut. Nur wenn es viel benötigt ist das nicht immer so toll.


----------



## Aldrearic (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Beim laden der Seiten merk ichs, aber die stabilität des Browsers ist bei mir gesunken. Öfters abstürze und das selbst bei wenigen offenen Seiten. Oder FF startet gar nicht.


----------



## Negev (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen Versionsnummern auf sich?
Vor 3(?) Jahren lag Firefox erst in Version 4 vor?!


----------



## Festplatte (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Firefox wird mit jeder Version langsamer und stürzt öfter ab. Zumindest bei mir. In ein paar Jahren sind wir dann bei Version 50 und das Ding startet nicht mal mehr.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

@Negev; Den Versionsnummernkrieg hat Google angefangen, Mozilla hat nur nachgezogen.
Beide glauben das eine höhere Nummer mehr Qualität vermittelt, bei den unbedarften Nutzern könnte dies vielleicht sogar zutreffen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Firefox wird mit jeder Version langsamer und stürzt öfter ab. Zumindest bei mir. In ein paar Jahren sind wir dann bei Version 50 und das Ding startet nicht mal mehr.


 
Eventuell das System mal richtig aufräumen oder neu aufsetzen?


----------



## Festplatte (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Eventuell das System mal richtig aufräumen oder neu aufsetzen?



Ja sicher, für einen Browser mein gerade erst neu aufgesetztes Windows nochmal neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Ja sicher, für einen Browser mein gerade erst neu aufgesetztes Windows nochmal neu aufsetzen.


 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass kein Mensch ahnen kann, was mit deinem System nicht in Ordnung ist, warum macht FF ausgerechnet auf einem System wie deinem Schwierigkeiten?


----------



## Festplatte (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass kein Mensch ahnen kann, was mit deinem System nicht in Ordnung ist, warum macht FF ausgerechnet auf einem System wie deinem Schwierigkeiten?



Macht er ja nicht nur auf meinem Haupt-Rechner, auch auf meinem Laptop und dem Firmenrechner macht er Probleme. Ich kann dir echt nicht sagen wieso, so ist das nunmal.


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Also ich hab den Browser jetzt auf mehreren Systemen (Sowohl Intel als auch AMD) im Einsatz. Selbst wenn ich´s auf die Spitze treibe, und 8 Tabs offen habe, inkl. Hintergrundanwendungen (Diablo III, Teamspeak etc.) hängt bei mir nichts. Ein Absturz kam auch nicht vor. Evtl. hilft es bei den Problemfällen mal den Browser komplett zu deinstallieren und sauber neu zu installieren. Oftmals kann auch ein veraltetes Plugin Probleme machen. Also ggf. aktualisieren.


----------



## Perry (30. April 2014)

Ich kann mich auch noch an die Nvidia detonator 6.xx erinnern, heute sind wir von diesen Nummerbereichen auch meilenweit weg.


----------



## MaZe (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

So ein DRECK!

Was soll dieses Update bitteschön sein? Forcierte Klickorgien um das Nagerableben zu beschleunigen? 

Kann ja sein, dass Otto sich jetzt besser zurechtfindet, oder Leute, die mit Rechnern so arbeiten wie sie diese vorgesetzt bekommen... aber was ist mit denen, die ihre Arbeitsumgebung auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen? Ich persönlich bin durch dieses Ach-So-Tolle Update viel eingeschränkter als vorher. Dabei solls genau anders herum sein. rofl

Hätte ich mal lieber die Kommentare vorher gelesen. So schlimm war nichtmal Win8...

Fail der Woche, Mozilla.


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Schon mal mit der Classic-Variante probiert?
Classic Theme Restorer (Customize Australis) - Download - CHIP


----------



## MaZe (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



<> schrieb:


> Schon mal mit der Classic-Variante probiert?
> Classic Theme Restorer (Customize Australis) - Download - CHIP


 
Bin noch am Grübeln, aber ich hatte stark einige Funktionen genutzt, die scheinbar komplett weg sind. Finde nichtmal mehr die Einträge in der :config.

Ich teste einfach mal.

/edit
Pflichtaddon für alle, die sich mehr Kontrolle/Möglichkeiten wünschen. Fügt viele gewohnte Funktionen wieder hinzu. Ersetzt aber die alte GUI nicht komplett, enthält auch einige Zwänge, die aber eher kosmetisch sind.

Eins fehlt mir aber doch sehr: Einen neuen Tab durch Doppelklick auf eine freie Stelle in der Tableiste öffnen. Hat da jemand ne Lösung? Hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.

/edit2
Hat sich erledigt.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## eVoX (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Ich finds ganz nett, mal was neues, obwohl ich mich am Anfang doch erst zurecht finden musste.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Also ich nutzt ja beides, Chrome und Firefox in der Comodo-Variante als Dragon und IceDragon---und damit hab ich eh immerschon abseits des Security-Zeugs in meine Augen bessere Designs spendiert bekommen 
Was ich nur schade finde:
Es sieht ganz danach aus, als wären die letzten Firefox und Chrome-Versionen beide DEUTLICH besser geworden---aber mit unnötigen Einschränkungen versehen.
Google hat zum Beispiel die "neue Tab-Seite" mit den Miniatur-Kacheln rausgestrichen und als "Apps"-Schaltfläche ausgelagert.
Nur leider fehlt selbst dann, wenn man das wieder über AddOns rückgängig macht (eine Dreistigkeit, dass solche Personalisierungsoptionen nicht in beiden Browsern Standards sind), die bisjetzt unten rechts eingeblendete "Tab Wiederherstellen-Funktion", die deutlich komfortabler zu bedienen ist als das Verlaufs-Menu und so weiter...

Sowas stört mich wirklich; Wieso werden solche Details nicht einfach dem Nutzer überlassen?


----------



## Goyoma (30. April 2014)

Also ich finde das Design sehr gelungen.

Jedoch sind starke Gemeinsamkeiten zu Chrome zu erkennen. Aber auf alle Fälle ist es eine optische Verbesserunh zu der Vorgängerversion.

Ich find's gelungen.


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

gut, dass ich erstmal gelesen habe. werde versuchen, so lang wie möglich ums update drumherum zu kommen -.-


----------



## marvinj (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



DarkMo schrieb:


> gut, dass ich erstmal gelesen habe. werde versuchen, so lang wie möglich ums update drumherum zu kommen -.-


 Automatische Updates aus den Einstellungen verbannen


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

gut das du das jetz erwähnt hast xD is umgestellt


----------



## guss (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Wo sind denn die "kürzlich geschlossenen Tabs/Fenster" aus der Chronik hin? Die vermisse ich echt


----------



## RG Now66 (30. April 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Design sehr gelungen.
> 
> Jedoch sind starke Gemeinsamkeiten zu Chrome zu erkennen. Aber auf alle Fälle ist es eine optische Verbesserunh zu der Vorgängerversion.
> 
> Ich find's gelungen.



Ich find's auch ok.
FF bleibt somit der Browser meiner Wahl und meines Vertrauens


----------



## marvinj (30. April 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ich find's auch ok.
> FF bleibt somit der Browser meiner Wahl und meines Vertrauens


 Vertrauensvoller als Chrome auf jeden Fall


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Ich habe es Gestern installiert und muss sagen , Die neue Oberfläche gefällt mir.

FF bleibt mein bevorzugter Browser.


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*



marvinj schrieb:


> Vertrauensvoller als Chrome auf jeden Fall


 
Und unter Android funktioniert auch der Adblocker...


----------



## Sepulzera (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Abkupferungen sind nicht neu, sondern Duplikate.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Hm ... irgendwie Bugi der 29er kann das sein? Bei mehreren Tabs spinnt der Fuchs gerne herum und hängt sich fast auf. Dann lädt man gerne mal einfach so leere Seiten. Oder beim bösen Konkurrenten vergisst man das Logo zu zeigen (google). Und der Button für Chronik Anzeigen is ja mal voll fürn Witz, wenn ich die Chronik von gestern brauche. Kann ich mir gleich die Mühe machen das Chroniken Fensterchen anzuzeigen. Und die Downloadanzeige ist geblieben - Der minimale Pfeil nach unten, mit der Aussagekraft einer Standby LED am Fernseher.  Aber daran hab ich mich ja gewöhnt da auch immer das extra Fensterchen anzeigen zu lassen.

Gibt es eigentlich noch den extra Sondersupport für die 3.6 Version?


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Jetzt reicht es!
Das war definitiv die LETZTE   Firefoxverarschversion. 
Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen muß.

Sorry für den sprachlichen Ausfall.

Hoch lebe *Palemoon*.


----------



## Speed4Fun (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Also Leute, man kann es natürlich nicht allen recht machen.

Firefox ist Freeware und Open-Source.

Es steht jedem frei, sich an diesem Projekt zu beteiligen.

Ansonsten setzt Firefox das um, was die Mehrheit der Community möchte.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Nun ja ist ja auch nur Geschmackssache. Mir jedenfalls gefällt es defiinitiv nicht.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Zuerst mochte ich es überhaupt nicht aber jetzt habe ich mich mitlerweile dran gewöhnt.

Wer die alte Oberfläche wieder haben will:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLohF-gw1cE


----------



## xpSyk (4. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es witzig, wie sich alle beschwären, dass ja Alles von Chrome geklaut ist, dabei sind nur die Tabs oben rund, das wars. Und dabei hat FF damals so vieles eingeführt, was heute in jeden Browser selbstverständlich ist. Er hat sich ja nicht ohne Grund so rassant verbreitet, er war einfach der fortschrittlichste Browser. Doch will Mozilla FF weiterentwickeln und vorne dabeibleiben, weinen alle und wollen das Alte zurück, aber in 2 Monaten werden sie nicht mehr drauf verzichten wollen, weil sie sich einfach dran gewöhnt haben....


----------



## Aldrearic (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Mich stört die Performance -.- Nach einer bestimmten Zeit wird jede Seite nur mit schwarzem Screen dargestellt sobald ich nach unten scrolle. Nur ein Browserneustart hilft da.
WIeder zurück zu 28, der läuft besser.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: FireFox 29 wurde veröffentlicht*

Ich hatte Anfangs auch Perfomanceprobleme, aber nach einen Routerneustart waren sie weg.


----------

